# How does drilling water buffalo feel?



## angboy (Aug 25, 2006)

I was drilling out a water buffalo horn blank tonight, and I'm wondering if it goes the same for other people. I was using my PHD vise (ha, ha... yes I already have one! ) and first of all I had to tighten that down very hard to make it so the blank wasn't spinning around. Then it felt really weird in the DP, it felt almost like there were layers of really thick and hard, and then almost like voids or pockets or something. It's kind of hard to describe what it felt like, but it wasn't smooth drilling, rather very jerky. 

When you look inside the blank afterwards, they look fine, even though it seemed like there might be jagged parts or something. Have other people felt anything like this when drilling water buffalo? I'm just wondering if there's something wrong with mine or if it's normal?


----------



## comben001 (Aug 25, 2006)

Perfectly normal ! You're drilling into some natural stuff and the consistency will vary greatly. I used water buffalo horn only a couple of times and I don't know why but 2 times out of 3 the result would seem fine right after he assembly of the pen ( Cigar Pens ) but a couple of weeks later a lot of cracks developed in the barrels to the point of scrapping the pens completely like if it had shrunk around the tubes... good luck !


----------



## DocStram (Aug 25, 2006)

And, make certain you're wearing a respirator.  
About those cracks, we had a long, long discussion here a few months ago about cracking. Of the 8 or 10 water buffalo I've turned, none have cracked.  The reason mine haven't cracked?  I don't know. We never quite came to a conclusive answer.  But, let me gues, your cracked wbhorns .... came from CSUSA. Correct?


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2006)

I have had Buffalo horn crack, even after six months. I have a suspicion that it needs to aclimatize just as wood does but can't say for certain.
As for the drilling. i have always thought it comparable to Acrylic. I drill it very slowely so have not really noticed and changes in density. I am more concerned with heat build up.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 26, 2006)

No more buffalo horn for me. I've done 6 or so and they have all cracked at some point. Too much other nice stuff to turn.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />I have had Buffalo horn crack, even after six months. I have a suspicion that it needs to aclimatize just as wood does but can't say for certain.
> As for the drilling. i have always thought it comparable to Acrylic. I drill it very slowely so have not really noticed and changes in density. I am more concerned with heat build up.


----------



## comben001 (Aug 26, 2006)

WRONG ! My pen blanks came from PSI...


----------



## comben001 (Aug 26, 2006)

WRONG ! My buffalo horn blanks came from PSI...


----------



## bonefish (Aug 26, 2006)

It will also shrink.

Bonefish


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 27, 2006)

I think someplace I read that you have to soak it in water for a few hours before working it.  That may have been a PSI reference for Bison horn though.  Has anybody tried it?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 27, 2006)

Maybe I was just lucky.I made this one over a year ago.Ed Brown I an I disscussed water buffalo cracking  and his t heory is the sprials cut into this one stopped any movement,
One thing I do before I tube my blanks is to drizzle thin CA in the hole of the blanks after drilling.
I let it sit and then redrill the hole. this blank like most of mine was glued with thick CA.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 27, 2006)

Horn is fibrous and grows in layers. What you felt was natural. It is also impervious to moisture. That is why horn (buff and cattle) is used to store stuff that needs to stay dry (blackpowder, etc.).


----------



## angboy (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I've decided that I think I'll just scrap this that I already had glued up for a cigar pen, and start over and use some of these ideas. I like what you did with your Eagle, only problem is that that requires more cutting, which I may stay away from b/c of that awful smell! Hey that's right[:0]- didn't I say I wasn't doing any more antlers/horns?? []


----------



## Charles (Aug 30, 2006)

Speaking about soaking. I have soaked them in water for 12 or so hours before drilling and have had no problem. I have turned several with none of them cracking. Also the tutorial about soaking them in water is on the PSI website under materials.


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />That is why horn (buff and cattle) is used to store stuff that needs to stay dry (blackpowder, etc.).


Not to be contrary, but horn was used to store black powder primarily because it will not build up a static charge.  Lots of containers are watertight, but natural horn is conductive and will bleed off static electricity before it ignites the black powder.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## angboy (Aug 31, 2006)

Since this made it back to the top again, and I saw the thread title I used, for some reason it hit me tonight that it really could be interpreted another way... [][]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Since this made it back to the top again, and I saw the thread title I used, for some reason it hit me tonight that it really could be interpreted another way... [][]



Do you mean as in
"I guess you would have to ask her?"[}][]


----------



## bonefish (Sep 1, 2006)

Eagle:

I took it to mean how does it feel to the driller. Are moans and groans amd grunts off limits on these threads? 

Bonefish


----------



## angboy (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonefish_
> <br />Eagle:
> 
> I took it to mean how does it feel to the driller. Are moans and groans amd grunts off limits on these threads?
> ...



Well that is how I meant it, since I was the driller[}], not the drillee[]. However, Eagle's comment does at least make the point that consideration for the other person's feelings/thoughts/moanings/screams should be made.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 2, 2006)

I just read the topic title twice and let it roll over my tongue:

"How does drilling water buffalo feel?"

Why the hell would you drill a water buffalo?? 
It may feel good for you, but the buffalo....I have seen shows about them, they can be mean animals, especially the ones in Africa.
Watch out for PETA coming after you!![][][]


----------



## bonefish (Sep 2, 2006)

Rudy, I think angboy was talking about drilling a block of bufflo horn with the drill press. I almost said piece of bufflo, but that wouldn't be appropiate.

As the drill starts in, do you feel lightheaded and gasp and say uhhhh? As you near the bottom of the blank, do you lay on the floor and thrash around and moan? At this point, do you have an uncontrollable urge to hug and kiss your drill press?

After the drilling is finished, are you so weak that you can just barely turn off the drill press?

If you experience any or all of these sensations, then you are drilling it the correct way.[][|)]

Bonefish


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 2, 2006)

I ALWAYS light up a cigarette after drilling water buffalo.[}]


----------



## angboy (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonefish_
> <br />Rudy, I think angboy was talking about drilling a block of bufflo horn with the drill press. I almost said piece of bufflo, but that wouldn't be appropiate.
> 
> As the drill starts in, do you feel lightheaded and gasp and say uhhhh? As you near the bottom of the blank, do you lay on the floor and thrash around and moan? At this point, do you have an uncontrollable urge to hug and kiss your drill press?
> ...



Oh, you people are just bad[][][][]!!! After reading this, I think I'll go have a cigarette... hhhmmmmm... don't have any- maybe the young stud next door has one I can borrow. I think I'm in the right mood to go ask him...[:X] If I'm not back posting tomorrow, then I'm still in that too weak stage that bonefish described.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 2, 2006)

If your water buffalo seems to be "weak and mushy" inside after you haave drilled it then drizzle it with a little CA and let it harden up again.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
Then drill it 
AGAIN!


----------



## guts (Sep 2, 2006)

eagle you are a sick person[]angela i have only drilled one and it was with 7.62 mm out of the end of a M 14,they are mean animals that hate the smell of americans and hard to bring down.


----------



## bonefish (Sep 2, 2006)

Did you know...Nah, I don't think I will...[:I]

Bonefish


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Sep 2, 2006)

on a serious note.....i hae had WB crack and i've had it not crack.  i've used PSI and CSU.  what i did that gave me success was drill it, let it set several days, drill it again.  i did this about four times and then let it set and then checked the hole by sliding in the brass tube to see how it fit.  it floated freely and the horn didn't seem to be moving so i glued it with poly glue (which i think gives more flex).  anyway....whether this was the reason or not...it worked.  i agree, WB is rather unstable as pen making materials go, but....you gotta love that glossy feel when you're done.  (ok....i now leave you to make whatever comments i've left myself open to with my repeated drilling procedure.  hahahaha)


----------

